# First run with the WSM



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Got the 4 pork loins in an apple/orange juice brine sence yesterday.  Getting ready to fire up two chimneys of kingsford.  I have apple wood for the smoke.  Been making an apple/rasin chutney to top the loins after they have been cooked and sliced.  Here are the pics of the chutney.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2006)

Chutney looks great how about posting the recipe?


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Are the two chimneys for the wsm ?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2006)

I hope one is for the WSM and the other is for petunia...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 30, 2006)

I told that boy to use the Minion Method... :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I told that boy to use the Minion Method... :roll:



I am using Bruces method.  Have to get temp up to 300*.


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> i think it's called wfo (Wide F#cking Open).  why would you smoke a pork loin?   [smilie=a_whyme.gif]



So, usiing that method, I assume no water or sand in the pan ? Or even no pan ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="brian j":1y9kvjbb]i think it's called wfo (Wide F#cking Open).  why would you smoke a pork loin?   [smilie=a_whyme.gif]



So, usiing that method, I assume no water or sand in the pan ? Or even no pan ?[/quote:1y9kvjbb]

Nope, Got some water in the pan.

I had to cut them in 1/2 to make them fit.  Sprinkled a little Wolfe Rub O on them.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey Bill is that a cork your therm is running through?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Chutney looks great how about posting the recipe?



http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p=101118#101118



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Hey Bill is that a cork your therm is running through?



Yep Puff, it sure is.  I widdled it down and drilled a hole in it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2006)

I dunno where Bruce had his probes, but it's gunna be up to 15' hotter up at the top of the dome.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a great idea!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks good Bill.....you gotta WSM full o meat there.....good luck with the smoke!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks like a great start. Keep them pics coming!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm not discounting any particular method, but you should be able to get the temps up to 300* easily, even with half a chimney.  Two chimney and that WSM should be screamin' hot!  

Bill just a suggestion, I'd just let the probe hang through the hole.  You're blocking your exhaust by 1/3 by putting the cork in the hole.  It might not make a difference, but it might.  Just my .02.  

The chutney looks great, I may try that on the pork loin I bought yesterday on Monday.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2006)

Brian at 300 some odd degrees he's not smoking it just doing it indirect on the WSM...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Brian at 300 some odd degrees he's not smoking it just doing it indirect on the WSM...



Good point Dave!!


Hey Bill, what's up?? Where's the pic's??  How are things going??? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Good point about the cork


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2006)

I heard the cork was done....bark on the outside, tender on the inside!


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I heard the cork was done....bark on the outside, tender on the inside!



did he foil it ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2006)

man if you need the Texas crutch for a cork, you don't know jack about Q!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 30, 2006)

PICS PICS <bangingdesk>  WE WANT PICS!!!!!!


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> man if you need the Texas crutch for a cork, you don't know jack about Q!



Now that hurt...Ive cooked cork without foiling..Honest !!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point Brian!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 30, 2006)

That's not quite the method I told him to use. The last thing I told him was that I don't do pork loins on the WSM.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Bill how's that cork comin'?
Pics??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That's not quite the method I told him to use. The last thing I told him was that I don't do pork loins on the WSM.



Now it's making more sense!!  I know you better than that!!!


----------



## john pen (Dec 30, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> That's not quite the method I told him to use. The last thing I told him was that I don't do pork loins on the WSM.



Wow, I gotta wonder if he has a life and not spending his saturday cooking, drinking and being here.... :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

Why do I envision Bill running around his yard carrying two fully loaded lit chimneys screaming he's on fire like Ricky Bobby??


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Why do I envision Bill running around his yard carrying two fully loaded lit chimneys screaming he's on fire like Ricky Bobby??


Dude I just rented that movie tonight! 
Is Bill in it?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's elementary dear Watson..not everyone has a kettle to do indirect with.....a WSM would be a great substitue....and you can cook it hot and get that great smoke flavor.....


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

[smilie=a_hrm.gif] Biil............
Pics??


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

I am so sorry fellers.  I got dragged off quicker than a broke down nascar team that got caught up in a wreck.  We had to be at the party at 3pm and I didnt get out of the shower til 3:15.  Here are the finised pics.  By the way, everone loved the chetney and pork.   Great flavor on both.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow,  That looks great Bill.  Very nice.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice Bill....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks great Bill. Very moist!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice Bill!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Bet they were tasty indeed!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice job Bill!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Yassir...sure looks goood !!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Looked great Bill.
So what do you think of the new toy?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 1, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looked great Bill.
> So what do you think of the new toy?




I cant wait to crank her up again.  Thinking about doing a butt or two just to see how it runs on long cooks.


----------



## Unity (Jan 1, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I cant wait to crank her up again.  Thinking about doing a butt or two just to see how it runs on long cooks.


You'll enjoy doing butts on it, Bill. It's like that's what it was invented for.   

--John  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You read my mind


----------



## john a (Jul 2, 2007)

Did I miss it or is that apple/raisin chutney recipe not posted?  :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 2, 2007)

John A. said:
			
		

> Did I miss it or is that apple/raisin chutney recipe not posted?  :roll:



here ya go:  http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p=101118#101118


----------

